# Help Identifying an exercise



## MilburnCreek (Dec 3, 2015)

Guys, this is just something I've started to do - never particularly read about it anywhere, but I'm sure it must be a 'recognized' exercise.

We have a pair of parallel bars in our gym that are suspended from the ceiling, a bit more than shoulder-width apart (2.5 - 3 feet maybe?)

I pull myself up in between them, using overhand grips (ie, my palms are facing inwards towards each other, one on each bar), and do "pull-ups" with my head equivalent with the bar.  It appears to work my upper traps most of all.

Is there a name for this?

Thanks


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2015)

Parallel grip chins/parallel grip pull-ups.  Good link for lots of exercises 

Parallel Close Grip Pull-up


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 3, 2015)

That's it - thanks!


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 24, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Parallel grip chins/parallel grip pull-ups.  Good link for lots of exercises
> 
> Parallel Close Grip Pull-up



That is a good link. I like how it describes and demonstrates the exercise(s)


----------

